# Still looking in Michigan



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

Still looking for a flightless bird in michigan in need of a good home to keep my other bird company. If any of you know a racer who was injured let your club know I will take the bird. I had a contact from a guy in a show I know give me a lead but the loft owner said he just put the bird down because it would have been too much trouble for me to get him. LOL i would have drove to get him and was ready a day later to pick him up. thanx.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, that is awful! Have you checked w/ Don, the pigeon peddler? He's in Michigan and has a lot of birds. Maybe he has a flightless one? Just google search pigeon peddler and send him an email. Good luck!


----------



## CAB55GT (Mar 29, 2011)

*Michigander in same boat!*

I'm new to Pigeon Talk--hope I am posting this reply correctly--I live near Jackson and need a companon for my my flightless feral pigeon as well --he has been healthy since I rescued him at the end of December 2010.


----------

